# what are the best culinary schools on the eastcoast?



## passionfruit27 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm thinking about attending Baltimore International College in the fall of this year but i'm not so sure if its a great choice for me. I juat graduated high school and I want some experience in a kitchen but nobody will hire me due to my age and lack of experience. I want to know if im wasting my time with BIC or is it a good choice. Would they even help me after I graduate???? Any advice??


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

First, welcome to ChefTalk and to your career! You have a long and windy road ahead of you; enjoy the journey!

On to business... What you are asking is a _very _loaded question. There have been many discussions around questions such as yours in this community for years. There are those that insist that school is an absolute necessity. There are those that feel cooking school is a waste of time and/or money. I think we all agree that what works is, in fact, what works best for _you_. There are myriad paths for you to follow; you can take part-time classes at a community college; you could do an entry-level piece at a restaurant willing to train you; you could commit to the college experience and that comes with it.

My point is this: You have to do the investigative work (ie. talk with current students, former students, industry professionals in your area) and see what works best. Committing to BIC is a huge financial undertaking, but if it is what you feel will serve you best, then you need to make that investment.

Either way, make a sound investment with all the facts and the most information you can muster set before you. You can start with browsing some of the discussions we have had on this very topic within this forum.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## monroeweiss (Jun 9, 2011)

Excellent advice from Jim...

I will add to it....You have No Commercial kitchen experience I presume?

I worked my way thru college (B.S.-Hotel Restaurant Degree) working in a pizza joint, then a steak

house, then the Country Club.  I was always BOH -washed dishes, Prepped, Line cook, Fry cook...

I learned all postions at each different restaurant.  Didn't care what I did, Only that I learned.

When I graduated and moved into the managment world I was VERY comfortable in the kitchen.

This gave me an enormous edge on my competition-and allowed to climb the "ladder" quickly.

I only had to learn how to manage: time, staff, and myself-and that was Hard enough.

Culinary classes at your local Ivy Tech (community college) and gaining experience at a

local restaurant (corporate casual dining will give a myriad of real world experience, and also teach the importance of Reciepe adherence, consistency of product, performance standards in the BOH).

Couple that real world experience with your Ongoing Culinary Training-and you will have the experience to move into a more Chef-like atmosphere down the road.

Advice for what it is worth....


----------

